# Emeril's BBQ Shrimp



## CraigC (Aug 31, 2012)

We really like this recipe and have made it many times. I know heads on shrimp can be hard to come by, but it is well worth it! Oh, make the worcestershire, you won't regret that either. These come from his Real and Rustic book.

New Orleans BBQ Shrimp Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Harry Cobean (Sep 2, 2012)

CraigC said:


> We really like this recipe and have made it many times. I know heads on shrimp can be hard to come by, but it is well worth it! Oh, make the worcestershire, you won't regret that either. These come from his Real and Rustic book.
> 
> New Orleans BBQ Shrimp Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Recipes : Food Network


good looking recipe craig,definitely a keeperthink i'll stick to buying me lea & perrins tho'!
costco sell 1kilo(2.2lbs) packs of frozen whole raw black tiger prawns over here....about 16 to a kilo so they are nice & big.only about £10/pack too,so i'll defo get some when i cook this one mate.
thanks for posting the receep!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks amazing, though I'd be tempted to dial back the cream a bit.

Reading through some of the reviews was painful:
"I changed the recipe a bunch because I didn't have the right ingredients.  It was just OK" and rates it low.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 3, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> Reading through some of the reviews was painful:
> "I changed the recipe a bunch because I didn't have the right ingredients.  It was just OK" and rates it low.


One of my biggest pet peeves. Also on par with: "I haven't actually tried the recipe, but it doesn't look like something I'd like, so I'll only give it two stars".


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm with you, Steve. Drives me nuts.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Sep 3, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves. Also on par with: "I haven't actually tried the recipe, but it doesn't look like something I'd like, so I'll only give it two stars".



I think FN needs someone to crawl through recipe ratings/reviews and remove ratings like that, honestly.


----------



## Somebunny (Sep 3, 2012)

That recipe looks fabulous and sorry No mayo, I'm leaving all the cream in.  ;-). But you are right about FN needing someone to weed thru reviews , same goes for" All Recipes" I just don't understand how people can change a recipe and still feel they have a right to judge the original. :/


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 3, 2012)

Craig C, thanks for the recipe, that sounds really good.  I love shrimp and have saved that recipe to try.  

As far as what others have said about changing recipes posted on FN and Allrecipes, OMGosh, that is a huge pet peeve of mine, too.    Changing a recipe so much that there is no resemblance to the OP's and then judging it is not OK.  Aaaargh!  :-(


----------



## buckytom (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks for the recipe, craigsy. looks good.

although my first thought for BBQ shrimp was that they were actually cooked low and slow, bbq style, or at least grilled shrimp that are sauced with one of the various, well known bbq style sauces (tomato based, vinegar based, mustard based, etc.). 

i think this would be better called creole style shrimp, or creamy louisiana shrimp as they are sauteed, not grilled or q'd in any way.

but hey, i'm no emeril. 

bam?


----------



## CraigC (Sep 4, 2012)

buckytom said:


> thanks for the recipe, craigsy. looks good.
> 
> although my first thought for BBQ shrimp was that they were actually cooked low and slow, bbq style, or at least grilled shrimp that are sauced with one of the various, well known bbq style sauces (tomato based, vinegar based, mustard based, etc.).
> 
> ...


 
That style of "BBQ" shrimp has been around for a while. This is just his version and IMO a very good one. There are these little buttermilk biscuits that go with these shrimp. We usually make a triple recipe of them. If I'm not careful, I'll eat all the biscuits.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 4, 2012)

I've done many Emeril LaGassbag recipes, and I only have two complaints:

1. Way too many ingredients, most of which are superfluous to the finished product

2. His recipes make enough food to feed the entire population of many small countries.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Sep 4, 2012)

I've always been relatively impressed with Emeril's recipes that I've used in the past, which is MANY.  I haven't found too many where I thought the ingredients were superfluous.  Can you provide some examples?  I'm just curious.

Definitely agree on the second part, but it's pretty easy to read a recipe over and determine how much food it'll make.  I have a feeling Emeril's restauranteur ways are the reason for the many ingredients and large recipe quantities.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 4, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> 2. His recipes make enough food to feed the entire population of many small countries.


I agree with this. The recipe above calls for 3 pounds of shrimp and 2 cups of cream for 4 people. That's a LOT of food! In reality - and assuming you are also having biscuits (and other things) on the side - this recipe is really closer to 8-10 "normal" servings.


----------

